
Hello world in every programming language - afshinmeh
https://github.com/leachim6/hello-world
======
throwaway7767
My favorite so far is Malbolge[0]: [https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/m/malbol...](https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/m/malbolge.mbg)

"Malbolge was specifically designed to be almost impossible to use, via a
counter-intuitive 'crazy operation', base-three arithmetic and self-altering
code.[1] It builds on the difficulty of earlier, challenging esolangs (such as
Brainfuck and Befunge), but takes this aspect to the extreme, playing on the
entangled histories of computer science and encryption. Weaknesses in the
design have been found that make it possible (though still very difficult) to
write useful Malbolge programs."

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malbolge](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malbolge)

~~~
hrayr
Here's a close contender.

[https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/m/Mmmm()...](https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/m/Mmmm\(\).mmmm)

------
lomnakkus
Related, but broader:
[https://www.rosettacode.org](https://www.rosettacode.org)

Their Hello World implementations:
[https://www.rosettacode.org/wiki/Hello_world/Text#BML](https://www.rosettacode.org/wiki/Hello_world/Text#BML)

~~~
daturkel
Came to post the same. Rosetta Code is actually a great resource for
understanding the varying capabilities of different languages—the way some
tasks are trivial in some languages due to powerful built-ins, while in others
they have to be built up from scratch.

~~~
CorvusCrypto
haha ditto for posting the same. Anyone also catch the ending line of the
README re: FizzBuzz? :)

------
ShinyCyril
This one certainly lives up to its name: [https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/v/verbos...](https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/v/verbose.verbose)

~~~
teamhappy
Also [https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/b/BIT.bi...](https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/b/BIT.bit)

------
drinchev
I always have fun when I read LOLCODE [1]

There's even a whole web server written in LOLCODE [2]

1 : [https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/l/lolcod...](https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/l/lolcode.lol) 2 :
[https://github.com/justinmeza/httpd.lol](https://github.com/justinmeza/httpd.lol)

~~~
RealityVoid
Aahaha, I'm dying here. It's the funniest thing I've seen all week.

------
termos

         326 ./p/pit.pit
         194 ./a/assembler_atari2600.asm
         125 ./d/DNA-Sharp.dna
         124 ./d/DNA#.dna
          94 ./b/brainf*ck-2d
          89 ./s/shakespeare.spl
          89 ./b/beatnik.beatnik
          81 ./b/BIT.bit
          68 ./t/Tao-Presentations.ddd
          65 ./c/chef.ch
    

Top 10 Hello World programs in number of lines.

~~~
xhrpost
The Atari one is interesting, apparently there is no native support for any
font rendering so you have to build each letter using onscreen graphics.

------
PDoyle
<groan> Hello World tells you nearly nothing about a programming language.

(Unless, of course, it's written in Java, in which case it's a painstaking
tour of the entire programming language, requiring you to learn the concepts
behind "class", "public", "static", "void", "main", and arrays, despite never
actually using any of those things.)

~~~
trymas
This IMHO is better
[https://learnxinyminutes.com/[0]](https://learnxinyminutes.com/\[0\]) if you
want to see how the language looks like, because indeed "hello world" usually
tells absolutely nothing.

[0] [https://github.com/adambard/learnxinyminutes-
docs](https://github.com/adambard/learnxinyminutes-docs)

~~~
akio
I like [http://rosettacode.org](http://rosettacode.org)

------
careersuicide
I love this kind of stuff. The similarities and differences of programming
languages is something of an obsession of mine.

In my free time over the last several years I've been working on a
chrestomathy that collections solutions to Project Euler problems in various
different languages [0]. I'm currently up to 39. It's certainly far from
"every" language and in most languages I've only written solutions to the
first handful of problems. I've learned it's hard to not learn a lot about a
language if you do the first 7 or so problems in it.

[0] [https://github.com/seaneshbaugh/rosetta-
euler](https://github.com/seaneshbaugh/rosetta-euler)

------
jiiam
Clearly the winner is Shakespeare ([https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/s/shakes...](https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/s/shakespeare.spl)):

"The Infamous Hello World Program.

Romeo, a young man with a remarkable patience.

Juliet, a likewise young woman of remarkable grace.

Ophelia, a remarkable woman much in dispute with Hamlet.

Hamlet, the flatterer of Andersen Insulting A/S."

~~~
fauria
Closely followed by Chef: [https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/c/chef.c...](https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/c/chef.ch)

"This prints hello world, while being tastier than Hello World Souffle."

~~~
tjalex
[https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/b/blub.b...](https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/b/blub.blub)

Some of these are so nonsensical, it's fantastic

~~~
jjuel
[https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/c/chicke...](https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/c/chicken.chicken)

Yes exactly!

------
sjclemmy
Angular.js is not a language. [https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/a/angula...](https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/a/angular.js)

~~~
city41
Neither is JSON. The repo owner should be more picky with PRs.

------
theknarf
I'we been a big fan of [http://www.99-bottles-of-
beer.net/](http://www.99-bottles-of-beer.net/)

~~~
AstroJetson
It's much better since you get to see some flow control. They also have much
more coverage.

------
DonaldFisk
There are thousands of programming languages, so it should be "many" rather
than "every". Some important ones are missing, e.g. SNOBOL4, SASL, IPL,
POP-11, SISAL, LabVIEW, Prograph.

In Full Metal Jacket (not released yet), "Hello computer" is shown at
[http://web.onetel.com/~hibou/fmj/tutorials/FirstSteps.html](http://web.onetel.com/~hibou/fmj/tutorials/FirstSteps.html)

In Prograph, it's similar. In LabVIEW, it's also similar, except that data
flows from left to right.

------
psuter
Now, for each language, we need a Docker image built to compile and run the
program.

------
brudgers
Discussion of repository four years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3905398](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3905398)

------
kriro
I think the C-Version should be "int main(void)" and use puts instead of
printf or printf with %s.

You can also remove the return 0 in modern C but I don't mind the
explicitness.

Edit: Link to C11, draft only as the released version costs money:
[http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/www/docs/n1570.pdf](http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/www/docs/n1570.pdf)

Edit2: No ARM assembler or is it not under A (either for assembler or ARM)?

~~~
trymas
Wait, what? C11 standard released version costs money? How it's not free?

------
philliproso
Following this
comment.[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11720057](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11720057)
Does contain hello world in the macro evaluation system of xkas

------
xhrpost
Amazing how many programming languages have been developed over the years.
Looks like some non-english based ones have been added[1], quite a few more
that could be added as well[2].

[1] [https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/a/aheui....](https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/a/aheui.aheui)

[2] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-English-
based_programming_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-English-
based_programming_languages)

------
karmacondon
I see the value of this as a resource to compare different languages. But for
me "Hello world" is about all of the admin/setup work that has be done in
order to get the most basic program to run. It's more like install python,
deal with dependencies and conflicts, make sure my PATH is set and the right
port is open on the server. Etc and so forth.

And all of that is why "Hello" and "world" are two of my favorite words. It
can take so much effort just to see them.

------
benjaminjosephw

      ,{,{89+(59+~1&(7~+1&2&2&((3~+1&(4~(32_((6~+((8+(38_(},}
    

Beautiful.

[https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/e/EOOOL....](https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/e/EOOOL.eoool)

[https://esolangs.org/wiki/EOOOL](https://esolangs.org/wiki/EOOOL)

------
gagzilla
The TrumpScript is awesome :)

Lots of us are pointing out what's missing, but I think there is at least two
that doesn't necessarily belong in a category of programming language- plain
text and json. The latter one just says {"hello":"world"} if you are curious.

There may be more but I haven't looked through all of them.

------
stepanhruda
This would be awesome for undercover operations:
[https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/b/beatni...](https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/b/beatnik.beatnik)

------
lagadu
I'm a bit sad that there's no version written in BS [0]

[0] [https://skillsmatter.com/skillscasts/6088-the-worst-
programm...](https://skillsmatter.com/skillscasts/6088-the-worst-programming-
language-ever)

------
Null-Set
Needs a ><> [https://esolangs.org/wiki/Fish](https://esolangs.org/wiki/Fish)

    
    
      !v"hello, world"r!
       >l?!;o
    

I love 2d languages.

------
brador
Would it be possible to make something better than Hello World that would
showcase even more of the universal standard features of programming
languages?

Any ideas?

Maybe calculate the first 10 primes and output the result? Something like
that...

~~~
dragonwriter
That's kind of the point of Rosetta Code.

[http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rosetta_Code](http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rosetta_Code)

------
Raphmedia
Somebody should add Taxi,
[https://bigzaphod.github.io/Taxi/](https://bigzaphod.github.io/Taxi/)

------
0x54MUR41
So, the high level programming language will produce less lines than low level
programming language (Assembly takes 35% portions of the repository).

~~~
nycatelos
I mean the java implementation is almost as long as the assembly one :)

------
amelius
What I want is a transpiler from every language to every other language. It
doesn't need to result in performant code, just working code.

------
pmarreck
I kinda wish Hello World was unit tested by default

------
guard-of-terra
They could probably employ that executable tracing program to indeed make any
compiler produce "hello world" eventually.

------
fiatjaf
See also: [http://rosetta.alhur.es/](http://rosetta.alhur.es/)

------
therealmarv
my favorite [https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/x/xslt.x...](https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world/blob/master/x/xslt.xslt)

------
gtycomb
Is PLM missing? I used to program in PLM before C became popular for firmware
coding.

------
anthk
The ZX Spectrum ASM is ubereasy if you know a very little of Z80 ASM :)

------
ised
I do not see an entry for sed. Is it an editor or a language?

------
crux
What's Novice? It's extremely difficult to google.

~~~
burkaman
[https://esolangs.org/wiki/Novice](https://esolangs.org/wiki/Novice)

[http://yiap.nfshost.com/esoteric/novice/novice.html](http://yiap.nfshost.com/esoteric/novice/novice.html)

------
Kristine1975
Lacks Inform:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inform](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inform)

    
    
      [ Main;
        print "Hello World^";
      ];

~~~
anthk
I would add a location .

------
akerro
Hmmm... there is react.js, but there is no Spring.

------
epmatsw
Wow, it actually had MUMPS. I'm impressed.

------
miguelrochefort
It's lacking Elm.

------
prof_hobart
"Every" is a big claim.

No Pick/Basic[1] for a start, or Sculptor[2], as just two of the languages
I've used in the past that haven't made it onto the list.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pick_operating_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pick_operating_system)
[2] [http://www.sculptor.co.uk/](http://www.sculptor.co.uk/)

~~~
blowski
The author encourages pull requests, so feel free to fix it.

